
Was the Tungus Event Due to a Black Hole? (Nature, 1973) - _of
https://www.scribd.com/document/317909132/Was-the-Tungus-Event-due-to-a-Black-Hole
======
krazydad
Since that was written, meteorite fragments have been found, supporting the
more conventional explanation.

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/514511/first-tunguska-
met...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/514511/first-tunguska-meteorite-
fragments-discovered/)

